# More projects from the Ghostess..



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Alrighty, Zombie-F busted me on MySpace for not posting these here yet... LOL

If you want a sort synopsis of them, go here:
http://www.howloweenqueen.com/intheworks.html

For individual how-I-did-its...

Helga the Witch- http://www.hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/helga.html

Tabby the Witch- http://www.hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/tabby.html

The new Frankie's head- http://www.hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/frank2006.html

And Posing those cute little Mini-Bluckies:
http://www.hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/miniblucky.html

I don't have a how-to for the treasure chest or the pumkin head (yet).


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great stuff Ghostess! Glad Z made you post!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

great job. I really like the heads that you build up from wig heads.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Vey nice sculpts! Franky is impressive!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job. You have a talent.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I think yours is one of my fave websites. I really love the way you go Aaaaaalll out for halloween. Only a Gemini would redecorate on a permanent level!
Keep up the good work!
BTW, what was the toilet paper head you mentioned? That sounds interesting


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job!!! those look great....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the inspiration and the links, not to mention more projects then I can possible get done this year. lol.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all.  

Samhein: I used toilet paper on all of my paper mache heads. It gets all nice and mushy and spreads on well so I can build up detailed features.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad Z man busted you.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Thanks y'all.
> 
> Samhein: I used toilet paper on all of my paper mache heads. It gets all nice and mushy and spreads on well so I can build up detailed features.


First off, very nice stuff.
second, i hope ur not a big recycle'r type of person and at least used clean TP...lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They all look great Ghostess..
Good idea on those minis too.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hahaha... johnny, you are too funny!

Thanks y'all


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You're stuff is always great - Thanks!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They turned out very well. Keep up the great work.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Nice job!

Gives me lots of ideas, I started a mache head and like your TP idea. It needs to be smoothed out.


----------

